# Hello! Seeking Vocally/Musically Experienced Friends :)



## Divisi (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello! 

I'm a music student that has somehow managed to be blessed enough to jump into the deep end of the classical music/voice pool, but all of my mentors are fairly busy outside of my time with them once or twice a week, and all my friends that are into music, if classical, know less than I do. I'd love to find some friends to chat with that are more experienced and knowledgeable then I am that will not only understand my love for and excitement about all the classical music that now fills my life, but can also help me out more frequently while chatting online. 

If anyone is interested in chatting, shoot me a message!

I'm baka_kitsie on Skype.


----------

